# Quick easy meal ideas



## Cam93

Need some quick easy meal ideas, uncle Bebe rice and a tin of tuna is getting a bit boring for a non prepped meal,

Will try anything, places to source/brand of food helpful too


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Pizza n chips followed by ice cream.


----------



## nWo

Domino's. Pick up the phone/go on the website, order, wait about half hour, eat.


----------



## ellisrimmer

rustlers burger,few minutes in microwave

pot noodle

cup a soup

plain bread

cheese on toast

list is endless mate


----------



## Plate

A chicken breast chopped up with 4 scrambled eggs half a bag of uncle bens rice with half a tin of chopped tomatoes on top..


----------



## ellisrimmer

> A chicken breast chopped up with 4 scrambled eggs half a bag of uncle bens rice with half a tin of chopped tomatoes on top..


thats not that quick though is it. I reckon I could eat 4000kcal worth of poptarts by time you can make that


----------



## Plate

ellisrimmer said:


> thats not that quick though is it. I reckon I could eat 4000kcal worth of poptarts by time you can make that


10 mins to make.. If you toast you're poptarts I would well finish before you


----------



## ellisrimmer

> 10 mins to make.. If you toast you're poptarts I would well finish before you


are you cooking your chicken through there mate?

nah im not toasting the pop tarts I think they get too sweet like that


----------



## Plate

Yeh mate, dry fry the chicken, when done chuck the eggs on, 2 min job, while tomatoes have been hissing like a good en in the pan.. Few burns from tomatoes flying everywhere but all in all 10 min job and it goes down in under 5 mins

ive only had the Oreo pop tarts and they where toasted, they was nice.. I enjoyed them don't think there is as much protien there tho..


----------



## Arc

10 egg whites with 100 gm rice and some nuts

27 g protein
75 g carb
30 g fat

678 kcal


----------



## alex282

Pasta. cheese. tuna. mayonaise and tomatoes


----------



## arcticfox

Mince with what ever for protein,


----------



## Frandeman

Boiled eggs


----------



## naturalun

Scoop of whey

Banana

400ml milk

30g Peanut butter


----------



## Ultrasonic

> 10 egg whites with 100 gm rice and some nuts 27 g protein 75 g carb 30 g fat 678 kcal


That sounds fantastically dull, even chicken, brocolli and rice sounds interesting compared to that! You could at least have some whole eggs rather than the nuts if you want fat in the meal.

@Cam93 what sort of food do you actually like? Are you looking for food to eat at home?

You may get some ideas from this thread:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/249596-whats-your-typical-days-food/?do=embed


----------



## garethd93

Can't go wrong with chicken, brown rice and broccoli. After all that's only what the fitness models eat and have you seen how they look


----------



## Ultrasonic

> Can't go wrong with chicken, brown rice and broccoli. After all that's only what the fitness models eat and have you seen how they look


Are you trying to start an argument?


----------



## garethd93

> Are you trying to start an argument?


There's no argument needed. I spoke to simeon panda on instagram and he said that's basically what he ate to get in his condition. He does like to get a little crazy though and swap the chicken out for two tins of tuna. guys a psycho!


----------



## Ultrasonic

> There's no argument needed. I spoke to simeon panda on instagram and he said that's basically what he ate to get in his condition. He does like to get a little crazy though and swap the chicken out for two tins of tuna. guys a psycho!


Stop stirring.


----------



## garethd93

> Stop stirring.


what you trying to say mate?


----------



## Ultrasonic

> what you trying to say mate?


Just call banzi fat and be done with it  .


----------



## ellisrimmer

Just had an idea, microwave rice, chuck a few eggs in there, 2.30, egg microwaved rice


----------



## happygorila

Chicken breast thinly sliced and in the grill

Frozen chopped peppers and onions in a frying pan

once there cooking in with the eggs bit of cheese herbs and chicken

back under grill last few mins

10 mins easy


----------



## happygorila

Carrots thinly sliced & broccoli cut thru stalks boil 8 mins

chicken thinly cut grill 8 min or pork steaks 10 mins or steak 8 mins

cous cous 5 mins

all in 10 mins


----------



## Plate

Another one when I go the butty shop is a chicken omelette with beens, on dry brown bread


----------



## Cam93

Ultrasonic said:


> That sounds fantastically dull, even chicken, brocolli and rice sounds interesting compared to that! You could at least have some whole eggs rather than the nuts if you want fat in the meal.
> 
> @Cam93 what sort of food do you actually like? Are you looking for food to eat at home?
> 
> You may get some ideas from this thread:
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/249596-whats-your-typical-days-food/?do=embed
> 
> Thanks, I'll check it out. After anything tbh that's just High calerie and high protein, quick and easy to make - mostly because my duet goes to pot at the weekends because in too lazy to prep


----------



## DB86

Greek yoghurt mixed with

Whey protein

Oats

Few pieces of fruit


----------



## Ultrasonic

I often have couscous for lunch during the week, as to 'cook' it you just have to pour on boiling water and leave it for five minutes. I oven bake batches of chicken that I chop up and freeze in portions. I can then just add this to the couscous, usually with sweetcorn, olive oil, chicken stock concentrate (Knorr Touch of Taste), parsley and sometimes other spices/flavouring. Another lunch is to add sardines in tomato sauce or salmon to couscous, usually along with tomatoes.


----------



## Smitch

Just cook a load of meat in a batch and leave it in the fridge, then just makes sarnies out if it, put it with rice or whatever as you go.

chicken I haven't eaten for months, but when i do I just season it before cooking it, with pork I just brush on ready made sauces from sainsburys etc before cooking.

Literally takes a few minutes to prepare before putting in the oven.


----------



## UlsterRugby

450g Greek yogurt

steak ciabatta


----------



## Cam93

Smitch said:


> Just cook a load of meat in a batch and leave it in the fridge, then just makes sarnies out if it, put it with rice or whatever as you go.
> 
> chicken I haven't eaten for months, but when i do I just season it before cooking it, with pork I just brush on ready made sauces from sainsburys etc before cooking.
> 
> Literally takes a few minutes to prepare before putting in the oven.


do you but pork in bulk? How much is it? I know I get my 5kg chicken for £20


----------



## Smitch




----------



## banzi

Beans on toast 3 fried eggs


----------



## naturalun

banzi said:


> Beans on toast 3 fried eggs


Has Tommy hacked your account?


----------



## simonthepieman

This should be renamed 'the fu**ing awful chefs thread'


----------



## nitrogen




----------



## Vincey

Home made chicken curry (don't ever use a jar of sauce please - I use a pre-made *PASTE* instead as it's quicker) on a sunday packed with lots of veggies. Chuck in lots of peas, sliced carrots, frozen green beans and with a s**t load of cherry tomatoes.

Add that to some rice or a bit of couscous and you are good to go mate.


----------



## Dark sim

egg whites blended with oats and scoop of flavoured whey

egg whites, greek yoghurt, scoop flavoured whey

egg whites, coconut milk, scoop of flavoured whey

gold top milk, scoop of flavoured whey

tuna blended, with olive oil or no olive oil

8 pack of bacon

chilli


----------



## lukeyybrown1

69p chicken curry ready meals from aldi - take 5 minutes in microwave

Nutrition per pack

FAT: 11g

CARBS: 80g

PROTEIN: 24g

to me these are a great clean meal with a nice amount of carbs from the white rice and the fat content is low.

You can also add in say a chicken breast cooked from the night before to top the protein up depending on your protein requirements per day.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/product-range/frozen/ready-meals/ready-meals-product-detail-page/ps/p/chicken-curry-with-rice/

they taste amazing to me. I can eat three packs of them a day on top of my breakfast and snacks

and at only 70p? its cheap


----------



## Big ape

go on instagram look up .. thebodycoach


----------



## Vincey

Poached eggs, avocado and lean back bacon for a sunday brekkie ftw.


----------



## Kill Kcal

1 tin Ocean Rise Tuna in brine & 0.5 tin Corale Baked beans.

2 mins in microwave.

P40 F2 C29 - 307 kcal

Sometimes if I'm feeling a bit adventurous I'll add some black pepper.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

quinoa and veg

Fage, with nut mix and dried fruit.

wholemeal wraps with whatever filling

triple decker whopper


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dark sim said:


> egg whites blended with oats and scoop of flavoured whey
> 
> egg whites, greek yoghurt, scoop flavoured whey
> 
> egg whites, coconut milk, scoop of flavoured whey
> 
> gold top milk, scoop of flavoured whey
> 
> tuna blended, with olive oil or no olive oil
> 
> 8 pack of bacon
> 
> chilli


do you not find that if you have egg whites too often you just feel like you're one unclenched moment to sharted?


----------



## Dark sim

BLUE(UK) said:


> do you not find that if you have egg whites too often you just feel like you're one unclenched moment to sharted?


No lol. Unless they have been left somewhere too warm, then they can cause a few belly issues

I use them everyday.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dark sim said:


> No lol. Unless they have been left somewhere too warm, then they can cause a few belly issues
> 
> I use them everyday.


I might give it another go, I can't use any protein powders etc due to intolerance but eggs I'm ok with.

Unsure if I'd overdone it before as I'd probably do 2 bottles every 3 days.

*bloody forum double quotes. *


----------



## B-rad

lukeyybrown1 said:


> 69p chicken curry ready meals from aldi - take 5 minutes in microwave
> 
> Nutrition per pack
> 
> FAT: 11g
> 
> CARBS: 80g
> 
> PROTEIN: 24g
> 
> to me these are a great clean meal with a nice amount of carbs from the white rice and the fat content is low.
> 
> You can also add in say a chicken breast cooked from the night before to top the protein up depending on your protein requirements per day.
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/product-range/frozen/ready-meals/ready-meals-product-detail-page/ps/p/chicken-curry-with-rice/
> 
> they taste amazing to me. I can eat three packs of them a day on top of my breakfast and snacks
> 
> and at only 70p? its cheap
> 
> what's the salt in it mate?


----------



## Dark sim

BLUE(UK) said:


> I might give it another go, I can't use any protein powders etc due to intolerance but eggs I'm ok with.
> 
> Unsure if I'd overdone it before as I'd probably do 2 bottles every 3 days.
> 
> *bloody forum double quotes. *


What makes you think you overdone it? Similar amount to me.

Just add squash to chilled egg whites, tastes nice.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dark sim said:


> What makes you think you overdone it? Similar amount to me.
> 
> Just add squash to chilled egg whites, tastes nice.


The whole unable to unclench without feeling like I'll follow through even though I usually have very good control over the back box.


----------



## Dark sim

BLUE(UK) said:


> The whole unable to unclench without feeling like I'll follow through even though I usually have very good control over the back box.


Oh right lol. Make sure they are chilled should be ok that way.


----------



## Fortunatus

Cam93 said:


> Need some quick easy meal ideas, uncle Bebe rice and a tin of tuna is getting a bit boring for a non prepped meal,
> 
> Will try anything, places to source/brand of food helpful too


I always stick half a tin of chopped tomato's in with it , makes it 100x better and just as easy


----------



## Fortunatus

Dark sim said:


> What makes you think you overdone it? Similar amount to me.
> 
> Just add squash to chilled egg whites, tastes nice.


adding juice to egg whites, is that actually drinkable I always look at egg whites but don't know what I'd ever do with them


----------



## Dark sim

Fortunatus said:


> adding juice to egg whites, is that actually drinkable I always look at egg whites but don't know what I'd ever do with them


They are tasteless, so add anything to them and becomes drinkable. Chilled though. I quite often add scoop whey to flavour them.


----------



## cingur

Pasta. cheese. tuna. mayonaise and tomatoes


----------



## G-man99

Toast with chopped banana and peanut butter between it


----------



## 31205

scrambled eggs, tin of mackerel.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Peas on toast


----------



## Power_is_in_Simplicity

Scrambled egg from 5 egg whites and 1 egg yolk + wholegrain pasta from ASDA + green salad + low fat mayonnaise.


----------

